

NHS National Programme for IT to be scrapped - Netadmin
http://www.computerworlduk.com/in-depth/public-sector/3295104/nhs-national-programme-for-it-to-be-scrapped/

======
timthorn
To be more accurate, the Care Records Service component of NPfIT is
recommended for cancellation, but there are other parts of NPfIT that are
delivering well (eg PACS)

